# 2013 Grand Finale at NORCAR at the Gate, May 17th and 18th!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mark your calenders boys and girls!!
May 17th and 18th NORCAR at the Gate will be hosting our annual "Grand Finale" race!!

Classes:
1/12 17.5 blinky
1/12 13.5 blinky
1/12 mod
TC 17.5 blinky
TC 13.5 blinky
TC mod
VTA 25.5 blinky
WGT 13.5 blinky
F1 21.5 blinky or silver can

May 17th, open practice (4pm to 10pm)
May 18th, open practice, 3 quals and a main (7:30am doors open)

We won't be doing plaques or trophies so we can keep entry fees down!

Hotel info can be found at: www.norcarracing.com

More info to follow


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Wayne, you may consider adding mini cooper's as a class. There was like 12 of them at the beaver race.


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

So who's in for some MOD TC??????? So far I think Alex,Ray and I are in.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Mod or 13.5?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Wayne, you may consider adding mini cooper's as a class. There was like 12 of them at the beaver race.


If they come....

We will race them....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't you dare do it Joe...


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

Adam B said:


> Mod or 13.5?


Adam we are going in with both feet MMMOOODDD!!!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Will there be novice?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Big question for finale, will D3.5 17.5 be legal, for rubber tire?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Big question for finale, will D3.5 17.5 be legal, for rubber tire?


YES!
Run it!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We are working on getting the F1 patch for the puter so we can run the 3 minute quals and 15 minute mains 

If we don't get it up and running...

Worse case... we would do a 3 minute qual (manually figure top 5 ave.), set up the mains, and do 3 15 minute mains with the 2 pit stops and UF1 scoring system


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeez Wayne, y'all keep this up and ill end up with three cars!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Jeez Wayne, y'all keep this up and ill end up with three cars!


You'll be up to Joe soon!!

The tuff part is getting a user friendly layout for pitstops 
I think I may have it


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

sg1 said:


> We are working on getting the F1 patch for the puter so we can run the 3 minute quals and 15 minute mains
> 
> If we don't get it up and running...
> 
> Worse case... we would do a 3 minute qual (manually figure top 5 ave.), set up the mains, and do 3 15 minute mains with the 2 pit stops and UF1 scoring system


Wayne:
The software gives us the top 5 average right now. Just set the heat length to 3 minutes and record the times. It would require a manual main setup though.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> Wayne:
> The software gives us the top 5 average right now. Just set the heat length to 3 minutes and record the times. It would require a manual main setup though.


That's true.. 
I forgot we could just look at that if we don't get the F1 patch in time.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

old_dude said:


> Wayne:
> The software gives us the top 5 average right now. Just set the heat length to 3 minutes and record the times. It would require a manual main setup though.





sg1 said:


> That's true..
> I forgot we could just look at that if we don't get the F1 patch in time.


average of the top 5 fastest laps, not fastest 5 consecutive laps, not sure if you care but it does make a difference


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Does the RCSP software allow you to export the heat data to a spreadsheet? We could write a simple Excel template to help identify the consecutive lap information.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Does the RCSP software allow you to export the heat data to a spreadsheet? We could write a simple Excel template to help identify the consecutive lap information.


I'm just going to use my on-board computer to calculate them. It's already tracking split times and coefficient of drag data through the sweeper.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

looks like I just secured a full ride for the F1 class, all I have to do is supply a motor and battery.....I should have an motor from the 1/12 scale


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> average of the top 5 fastest laps, not fastest 5 consecutive laps, not sure if you care but it does make a difference


Correct, top 5 fastest 

I can't wait to crash you.....


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Scott H said:


> Adam we are going in with both feet MMMOOODDD!!!


I am not sure which one i want to do. Probably go full mod also just to try to break my car real good.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Miller Time said:


> looks like I just secured a full ride for the F1 class, all I have to do is supply a motor and battery.....I should have an motor from the 1/12 scale


You ran a 21.5 in 1/12 scale? :freak:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

CarbonJoe said:


> You ran a 2.15 in 1/12 scale? :freak:


How'd you know it was tuff to find a good 2.15 and even trickier to wind it but it's fast


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

F1, 21.5 on 8 volts and 1050g RWD car on rubber tires and carpet. Hang on. I had same rollout as WGT, ran it over 10 min. and the motor was barely warm.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm ready for some 1/12 MOD at the Finals. I was ready for the season to be over, but I am also ready for the new season to start. Now that doesn't make sense.

1/12 MOD Drivers attending:

Me
Paul Ciccarello
David Arnold
Ken Miller
Steve Radecky


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dragrace said:


> I'm ready for some 1/12 MOD at the Finals. I was ready for the season to be over, but I am also ready for the new season to start. Now that doesn't make sense.
> 
> 1/12 MOD Drivers attending:
> 
> ...


Awesome, looks like I got a shot at the A-main


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking 17.5 and 13.5 Touring, as long as Mr. G. doesn't mind seperating the heats by a few so I can change motors.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I need to know who is planning on running Mod TC, and 13.5 TC so I know which way to set up the car and practice with please. I am hearing a bunch are making the jump to Mod, but I would like to focus on what the grand slam series runs, which has been a weak mod turn out other then at the classic. I mean, we only got 6 months to get ready for that!!!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Adam B said:


> I need to know who is planning on running Mod TC, and 13.5 TC so I know which way to set up the car and practice with please. I am hearing a bunch are making the jump to Mod, but I would like to focus on what the grand slam series runs, which has been a weak mod turn out other then at the classic. I mean, we only got 6 months to get ready for that!!!!


If I make it to the Finale (planning on it but can't commit ) I will run 17.5 and/or 13.5 T/C, along with Mod 12th. I will likely only run Mod T/C at a big event due to the need for traction, good open layout, big enough field not to dilute the other 2 classes, and hopefully strong barriers.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Hotel reservation made. I'll be there running 1/12 Loser (17.5 blinky) as usual.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be running WGT and F1.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Hotel reservation made. I'll be there running 1/12 Loser (17.5 blinky) as usual.


I thought you were staying at Joe's??


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

sg1 said:


> I thought you were staying at Joe's??


That's been over ever since I caught him with Waswa and a jar of olives.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> That's been over ever since I caught him with Waswa and a jar of olives.


I thought it was pickles...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sg1 said:


> I thought it was pickles...


I heard those were pitted Olives....with the center poked out :freak:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> I heard those were pitted Olives....with the center poked out :freak:


the centers were not poked out before he got them.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> the centers were not poked out before he got them.


Sure they we're. They were pre-poked for his convenience; left to be stuffed!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

You know Joe has a comment, but it is probably not safe for hobbytalk.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> You know Joe has a comment, but it is probably not safe for hobbytalk.


Correct.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Lets get a list together of who is going to run what.

Mackin
1/12th, F1, and VTA.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Piz
VTA,F1 and mini if there's a class


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

1/12 17.5
tc 17.5


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

WGT and F1


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

17.5 tc
13.5 tc


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I nominate "Lessen" as the on-line keeper of the classes and people


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sure, why not


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes. :lol:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

17.5 TC, a faster class of TC (mod or 13.5), and maybe 12th scale.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't count "maybe's".


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Josh-

Could you change my WGT to 1/12 17.5 and then add WGT back on and take 1/12 off...


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Josh-
> 
> Could you change my WGT to 1/12 17.5 and then add WGT back on and take 1/12 off...


LOL...Wayne, you forgot to say, "maybe" do that...


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Josh-
> 
> Could you change my WGT to 1/12 17.5 and then add WGT back on and take 1/12 off...


I quit.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

F1 and Mini Cooper for me


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This is goi'n to be a fun one.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Josh -

I want to sit close to the food but not too far from Mackin and Morrow but away from Adam and Wise but between Joe and Ron... If that's not a problem.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Josh -
> 
> I want to sit close to the food but not too far from Mackin and Morrow but away from Adam and Wise but between Joe and Ron... If that's not a problem.


Got it. I put you between Winger and Tony Williams.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Got it. I put you between Winger and Tony Williams.


But next to Robert.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> But next to Robert.


... who happens to be entered for 17.5 touring. He may need your expertise with his AE 6.1 Wayne. You should be able to handle that since you're running the Wildfire TC.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Wayne is the man! Always giving a helping hand


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

job. (Finished that sentence for you).


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't put me by Adam.....


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in for 13.5 TC and mini


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I will try to make it up Saturday . Ian and Puffy are rumored to head up too


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> job. (Finished that sentence for you).


:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

sg1 said:


> Don't put me by Adam.....


Yeah he gets all distracted, puts all his focus on me and starts to not do well on the track.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> starts to not do well on the track.


Clearly you think a bit too highly of yourself. :wave:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Clearly you think a bit too highly of yourself. :wave:


I was gonna say he sucks on the track, but instead he just don't do as well, and sucks before and after the race.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> sucks before and after the race.


... and if ya don't know; now ya know.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Alston, Todd, and myself are in for MOD TC. Trying to get Twink Will and Johnny also.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

I would like to pit between Mike Wise and Steve Radecky, please.

I want to feel the energy flux of awesomeness being removed from Wise as it travels through space and into Steve.

Kinda like that idiot TV kid in Willy Wonka.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Josh- 

Where's the list??


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> job. (Finished that sentence for you).


LOL...that's some funny chit rat thar.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Josh-
> 
> Where's the list??


I got it on paper. Ill post when I get home.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> I got it on paper. Ill post when I get home.


Do you also have pit assignments?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Do you also have pit assignments?


Haha! No.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

This is what I've seen thrown out there so far, some on others' behalf. As of post #127

1:12 stock

Mackin
Wise
Adam B
McSmooth
CarbonJoe
Robert S.

TC stock

Wise
Adam B
CarbonJoe
ic-racer

F1

Mackin
Piz
SG1
Kyosho_Racer
old dude
CarbonJoe
Camino86

VTA

Mackin
Piz
Camino86

Mini Cooper

Piz
Kyosho_Racer
Raceace 701
ic-racer
ic-racer2

TC 13.5

Nessel
Raceace 701
Miller Time
Scott H.
Alex K.
Adam B.
Wise
Ray D.
Bill Sydor
CarbonJoe

WGT

SG1
old dude
CarbonJoe
Robert S.

TC modified

Alston K

1:12 modified

dragrace
Paul C
Dave A
Miller Time
Steve R


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*no go*

sorry guys can't make it.. daughter has dance competition that weekend. her dance groups have either taken 1st or 2nd the last 2 competitions that she has gone to this year. i got to go watch and make sure it continues ....

have fun....


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Alex, Scott, & Ray are doing 13.5 TC. With Todd out, I may have to also just to be part of the cool kids club. Cause if it's just Alston and I and I beat him down, I could be charged with a hate crime.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

What happend to going in with both feet?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> I may have to also just to be part of the cool kids club.


Would love to see you run 13.5 again (especially if it's going to push as bad as it did in Beaver; hehehe). I have a second motor mount coming so the motor swap will be extra easy. With all that said... we still can't promise entry into the club. :dude:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I will do 13.5 and mod if there is enough for mod and skip 17.5 then. We will see. I am thinking there will not be a good mod turnout.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Lessen said:


> This is what I've seen thrown out there so far, some on others' behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind i must be losing it!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Why skip stock Adam? C'mon! You have to run stock.. even Wayne is running stock touring. You can't miss out on that!

hilarious... I'm skipping stock.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm still in for 1/12th mod, but I think I'll turn down the F1 deal Ferrari offered for the T/C 17.5 class, maybe Mod depending on what kind of Dare Darroch lays down


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well come on ken make up your mind are all going to run 13.5tc or Mod Tc


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

raceace701 said:


> Well come on ken make up your mind are all going to run 13.5tc or Mod Tc


Yeah, and Mod Mini coopers to :freak:


I'll run whatever TC class that has the cool people in it, just not doing F1, yet


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> just not doing F1, yet


No balls....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

TC stock, 1/12 stock, WGT, F1, maybe VTA

Balls.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sg1 said:


> No balls....


What's a matter, Team Scream doesn't have a Mod motor for your 1/12th


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> What's a matter, Team Scream doesn't have a Mod motor for your 1/12th


I put my time in running mod 1/12 
I ran it when throttle control was needed to make an 8 minute run, in the good old days...

It just doesn't look fun anymore...lol...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sg1 said:


> I put my time in running mod 1/12
> I ran it when throttle control was needed to make an 8 minute run, in the good old days...
> 
> It just doesn't look fun anymore...lol...


What we need is 12th mod with a 2000 mAh limit


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> What we need is 12th mod with a 2000 mAh limit


I would run something like that!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

CarbonJoe said:


> TC stock, 1/12 stock, WGT, F1, maybe VTA
> 
> Balls.



Joe, If you need an extra charger you can use one of mine. 5 classes, you are truly The Ironman, or nuts.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

CarbonJoe said:


> Balls.





Mackin said:


> Joe, If you need an extra charger you can use one of mine. 5 classes, you are truly The Ironman, or nuts.


Apparently, the second one.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I hope to make it to the race. I just finished building a TRF417 to try my hand at TC Stock and my son and I have a MiniCoopers to race also.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

ic-racer said:


> I hope to make it to the race. I just finished building a TRF417 to try my hand at TC Stock and my son and I have a MiniCoopers to race also.


Hope you guys can make it. It will be a lot of fun!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Hint:
You might want to check out the action this weekend (free open practice Sat. and racing Sun.) or next weekend (Sat. racing) for a preview of the layout!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Im expecting this layout to be even more interesting than the hype.  I can't wait!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I can tell you it is interesting.


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ok so what is everyone thinking TC 13.5 or TC Mod which has more interest 
Trying to see what I am practicing with


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

As a spectator I hope we have a mod touring field, just because I enjoy watching it. As a racer I'd like to see 13.5 just because I can make a quick motor swap (it would also be significantly less embarrasing of a second class) Ha!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like 13.5 is gonna be the bigger class.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I take it you've talked to some of the other guys Adam?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

13.5 just cleaned up....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike Peterson said:


> 13.5 just cleaned up....


Giddy up. Don't bring a soldering iron, I'll have mine.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Lessen said:


> Giddy up. Don't bring a soldering iron, I'll have mine.


You mean that blowtorch!? 
Yea, I will have mine....The old 936 will be just fine...


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike Peterson said:


> You mean that blowtorch!?
> Yea, I will have mine....The old 936 will be just fine...


No... my Hakko 888. Just a bit of peer pressure.

BTW folks, word on the street is Mike Peterson has dropped out of this race, Mike Wise is taking his place. Just sayin'...


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

There is a picture of the layout at the NORCAR thread!!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> I take it you've talked to some of the other guys Adam?


Yeah. I talked to Scott H, Alex, even the mustached man. Sounds like everybody is wanting to do 13.5. Alston wants to do Mod, I wouldn't mind it, but if we are the only only 2 that sucks.


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

13.5 it is then


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I know the doors open at 730 am but whats the approx time schedule , how longs practice, what time does qualifing start , and approx what time would we be done for the day ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Piz said:


> I know the doors open at 730 am but whats the approx time schedule , how longs practice, what time does qualifing start , and approx what time would we be done for the day ?


With doors opening at 7:30 we'll have practice till 11:30.
Most folks are coming in Saturday morning.
It will be open practice till things get ugly, then we'll have controlled practice 

Quals at 11:30, 3 and a main.

For F1, we'll run the 3 minute quals during the first round, then the three 15 minute mains during the next two rounds of qualifying and the main round.

Fees for this spectacular event will be 15.00 for your first class and 25.00 for as many as you want to run.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

So controlled practice starts at 7:45:tongue:


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

sg1 said:


> Fees for this spectacular event will be 15.00 for your first class and 25.00 for as many as you want to run.


Will there be any additional fee for the Friday night practice? If not, I could donate the extra $5 to the Buy-Radecky-a-Double-Cheeseburger-For-Chrissakes Fund.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Will there be any additional fee for the Friday night practice? If not, I could donate the extra $5 to the Buy-Radecky-a-Double-Cheeseburger-For-Chrissakes Fund.


That guy only eats "hot dogs" from what I hear....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Will there be any additional fee for the Friday night practice? If not, I could donate the extra $5 to the Buy-Radecky-a-Double-Cheeseburger-For-Chrissakes Fund.


No fee for Friday, part of the "package" meal deal...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Well I was hoping to make it there and get schooled in VTA but found out today I have to work that day....SUCKS!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Well I was hoping to make it there and get schooled in VTA but found out today I have to work that day....SUCKS!


Yeah I found out they want me to work that day too.....sucks for them I'm going racing


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> Yeah I found out they want me to work that day too.....sucks for them I'm going racing


Nice priorities!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

im in for vta and F1


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thread list updated

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4521953&postcount=77


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

woah, but me in 13.5 TC as well. If the list get's bigger I will stay in stock TC also at the race. 

1/12th stock
TC stock
TC 13.5


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I think Bill Sydor might make the trip for 13.5 Tractionally Challenged

And I think Ray Darroch will run 13.5 as well, likely won't be anywhere near enough traction for full Mod TC


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Thread list updated
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4521953&postcount=77


No to VTA, yes to 13.5 TC.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> No to VTA, yes to 13.5 TC.


Hells yeah! That's what I'm talkin' about! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*I'm in*

Put me down for 1/12 17.5 and possibly WGT


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm driving up Saturday morning ..I'll be in WGT and my son will be in 17.5-- 1-12th scale.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Lessen said:


> This is what I've seen thrown out there so far, some on others' behalf. As of post #127
> 
> 1:12 stock
> 
> ...


a few updates made, this is shaping up to be a good race, hope Chuck's got some good vittles


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm really trying to make this one. I will already be a third of way there Friday night.

It's been far to long since I've given some of you "the shaft"! 

If so, I'm going to get my drives worth out of it with 12th stock, 17.5 sedan, and 13.5 sedan.

Mike


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

That stupid car is coming to kick our a##. Mike stinks as a driver, that car makes up for his bad driving.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

That's awesome Ken. :thumbup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> That's awesome Ken. :thumbup:


Add:

Dave Berry
F1
WGT

Roberto
WGT
1/12 17.5


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Are we there yet. Come on Friday!!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Alston "Milk Dud" Kelso will not be able to make it this weekend.


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

I am in for 13.5 then!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

This is what I've seen thrown out there so far, some on others' behalf. As of post #137

1:12 stock
Chuck Mackin 
Mike Wise 
Adam Bucholtz
McSmooth 
Joe Klebau
Robert Shuchman
Eric Wells Jr 
Mike Slaughter 

TC stock
Mike Wise 
Adam Bucholtz 
Joe Klebau
ic-racer 
Mike Slaughter 
Chuck Smith

F1
Chuck Mackin 
Piz 
Wayne Gerber
Kyosho_Racer 
Ron Mick
Joe Klebau
Jason Smith
Dave Berry 

VTA
Chuck Mackin 
Piz 
Jason Smith
Tom Neace
Dave Berry

Mini Cooper
Piz 
Kyosho_Racer 
Alex Kubilus 
ic-racer 
ic-racer son
John Peoples 

TC 13.5
Josh Nessel 
Ken Miller 
Scott Hartman
Alex Kubilus 
Adam Bucholtz
Mike Wise 
Ray Darroch 
Bill Sydor 
Joe Klebau
Mike Slaughter 
Will Jossens

WGT
Wayne Gerber
Ron Mick
Joe Klebau
Robert Shuchman
Eric Wells 
Dave Berry 

1:12 MOD
Steve Dunn 
Paul C 
Dave A 
Ken Miller
Steve R 
Ray Darroch


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

man, it sucks i'm missing this race. looks to be a fun one. some star studded wheelers going to be on that driver stand 

Josh, please take vids of the races. i'd love to watch them... please, sir


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> man, it sucks i'm missing this race. looks to be a fun one. some star studded wheelers going to be on that driver stand
> 
> Josh, please take vids of the races. i'd love to watch them... please, sir


Yep, If I don't have it mounted up high I'll certainly have the GoPro head mounted for my main and while I'm marshalling (I'll probably marshal as much as I can if that's the case).


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

JOSH:
I relocated the camera platform Saturday.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks Ron!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Lessen said:


> ....I'll certainly have the GoPro head mounted .....





old_dude said:


> JOSH:
> I relocated the camera platform Saturday.





Lessen said:


> Awesome! Thanks Ron!


Damn, how'd you do that with out him knowing??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Remember....

No white yoga pants.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

sg1 said:


> Remember....
> 
> No white yoga pants.


man, I have to rethink my whole outfit now.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Remember....
> 
> No white yoga pants.





Mike Peterson said:


> man, I have to rethink my whole outfit now.


There's always Linen pants ala commando


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Sg1

Where you able to order the upper arms for the f1 cars?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Sg1
> 
> Where you able to order the upper arms for the f1 cars?


I placed a nice order for VBC F1 parts 
I don't know what will be shipping, I haven't seen an invoice yet.

Was it just an upper a-arm that you needed?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Where are the newbies & locals on the list? Mel and his buddies, the dude that leans over the rail on the stand, Zach, and who ever else is there on a club race day? You guys should be running!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Where are the newbies & locals on the list? Mel and his buddies, Adam B, Alston Kelso, Christopher Leo Geotz, the dude that leans over the rail on the stand, Zach, and who ever else is there on a club race day? You guys should be running!


Agreed


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> Where are the newbies & locals on the list? Mel and his buddies, the dude that leans over the rail on the stand, Zach, and who ever else is there on a club race day? You guys should be running!


Jason IhavetoleanonthestandbecauseIhaveweakwrists is signed up for a couple classes. 

I would imagine some of the other locals just aren't big on posting. We can still give 'em a hard time... CHUCK SMITH!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Adam B said:


> Where are the newbies & locals on the list? Mel and his buddies, the dude that leans over the rail on the stand, Zach, and who ever else is there on a club race day? You guys should be running!


We are running, at least my group is and they don't get on here much:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't wait.......... I didn't know SYDORSLAM 2013 was making his final showing for the season.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I didn't see Rudy's name on the list. I did see Joe's name in 1/12th stock.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackin said:


> I didn't see Rudy's name on the list.


Wise is signed up. I think maybe Rudy has LFS (little fish syndrome).:wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Miller Time said:


> Christopher Leo Goetz should be running!


We normally don't have a Saturn class. It will be tough to find three Saturns in order to make a class.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

the dude that leans over the rail on the stand[/QUOTE]

yea thats me im on there


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> We normally don't have a Saturn class. It will be tough to find three Saturns in order to make a class.


At least out of the 4 Vue sport editions sold, his has the most refined roll center.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

If Miller ever needs a job he could always end up as an editor. Chuck, if Rudy isn't there it's one less person for you to finish behind. What happened to Bobby H?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Priorities I'm sure. Bobby came out for a practice day a while back. It was soon after the beginning of the year. I had just got the Serpent together. Then poof... havn't seen him since.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Adam B said:


> If Miller ever needs a job he could always end up as an editor. Chuck, if Rudy isn't there it's one less person for you to finish behind. What happened to Bobby H?


That's cold, but two ahead of you.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Chuck, whatcha cookin for Saturday?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Miller Time said:


> Hey Chuck, whatcha cookin for Saturday?



I'm not doing the cooking this weekend, just racin. I don't know what's on the menu.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mackin said:


> I'm not doing the cooking this weekend, just racin. I don't know what's on the menu.


Wieners and meatballs?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mackin said:


> I didn't see Rudy's name on the list. I did see Joe's name in 1/12th stock.





Lessen said:


> Wise is signed up. I think maybe Rudy has LFS (little fish syndrome).:wave:


Any victory without Rudy doesn't count.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> Wieners and meatballs?


Menu, not what the place is gonna be full of.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> Any victory without Rudy doesn't count.


You hear that Mike? Until Rudy races TC, you're nothing. Unless just his presence in the building is enough.


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*Grand Finale*

Count me in for VTA


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Additions:

Tom Neace (I think) to VTA
Chuck Smith to TC 17.5

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4531358&postcount=138


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Also, rook to queen bishop 4


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Wayne,

In addition to F1 and WGT, I may run VTA too. Just need to paint up a body. 

Dave Berry


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Eric Wells JR = Josh Wells. He is a newbie to 1-12th scale so be pre warned. He also is sporting a FM radio Channel 61. Does the Gate have the clothes pin system for frequency during practice still?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> Eric Wells JR = Josh Wells. He is a newbie to 1-12th scale so be pre warned. He also is sporting a FM radio Channel 61. Does the Gate have the clothes pin system for frequency during practice still?


I just put the board in the back room...lol...


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

sg1 said:


> i just put the board in the back room...lol...


who's on 64!?! 
Who's got the clip!!!
Come on!!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

scootr117 said:


> Eric Wells JR = Josh Wells. He is a newbie to 1-12th scale so be pre warned. He also is sporting a FM radio Channel 61. Does the Gate have the clothes pin system for frequency during practice still?





sg1 said:


> I just put the board in the back room...lol...


Sorry Wayne, I accidentally took the 2.4 clip home last time, I'll bring it back this weekend


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Mike Peterson said:


> who's on 64!?!
> Who's got the clip!!!
> Come on!!!


That's Chapter 12 from the Gate's newest publication, The Modern Racer Presents: Voices From the Past. A Collection of Expressions from Racing's Formative Years 

Also includes:

Chapter 7 - "Ray Huang, please return the red #3 Transponder"

Chapter 22 - "Buddy, is that your radio antenna or are you just glad to see me?"

Chapter 31 - "Herm, do you have any E Brushes?"

Chapter 40 - "Your winner of the D-Main, Wayne Gerber!"


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I miss Ray, he was fun to run with.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

ugh, there is a chance I may not make it ... have to see what happens. Looks to be a last minute decision now.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh c'mon... are we there yet?!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm ready!


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

Adam B said:


> ugh, there is a chance I may not make it ... have to see what happens. Looks to be a last minute decision now.


You better be there!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I just booked a hotel room, so it looks like a go.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty quiet... Where's all the smack talk?


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Pretty quiet... Where's all the smack talk?


too busy wrenching, to talk smack.

i'm not even racing this weekend, and i'm wrenching on my cars. soo


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Me an Jake wish we were there. I had a lot of fun last week running the 12th scale. Been 16 years, I don't remember it being that much fun, everyone have fun. Hope to see ya soon.

Doug K.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

The first post indicates doors open 7:30am. When would the first round start?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

ic-racer said:


> The first post indicates doors open 7:30am. When would the first round start?


I heard 11:30


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like I'm not making it .sorry maybe next time


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Piz said:


> Looks like I'm not making it .sorry maybe next time


Bummer. See ya again soon!


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Adam B said:


> I heard 11:30


Ok, I'd better get off the computer and go...


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I had an Awesome time today at the Grand Finale race. Day went super smooth and I can't wait for Josh to post the videos of the Mains.:thumbsup: Once again the Gate crew went above and beyond to put on the best race program in Ohio!

Jeff


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pics are posted on our FB site. Thanks to everyone who came out.

chuck


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Another great day of racing at the Gate.....12 heats in all. Had a great time. Thanks to the crew at the Gate for yet, another fun time for us all to enjoy. Wayne and Ron, again, thanks for all your help. It's also great to see the F1 class growing and with more of a variety of cars to compete, all using the same spec tires and following the UF1 rules. Food was real good too. :thumbsup: It's been a long funfilled day. Now, I'm going to bed......I'm pooped.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Jason, if you send me an e-mail with your mailing address I'll get these Minicooper friction shocks out to you.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Had a great day running at the Gate, and the Sauna/Spa was a suprise addition  As always great company, good food and the best racing enviroment around. 

Thanks to Wayne Gerber for leaving his F1 for me to run, who knew those things could flip that many times.....................


............JK they wouldn't let me 


Awesome TC 13.5 group great win for Franchise Unlimited in the A-main good job Chubs Peterson


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Great day overall. Wish the battery in the GoPro lasted longer though... That kinda stinks. Guess I need an upgrade


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Well aside from setting my pits on fire, That was about as ruff as a race day can get. But to end on a high note was good enough. Thanks to the gate crew again for an awesome day. Thanks to John Peoples for stepping in and finishing the race day as well. What a Class act! Lets all pay him back with a trip to the beave on June 2nd!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

ic-racer email sent


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Had a great couple days. Wish I had pulled my head out of my butt and threw some better runs down though. Thanks for the great race environment Gate crew. Thanks John for stepping up and keeping the show rolling after Wayne had to take off. I liked following Ken Miller around in 13.5 TC until I parked it. Ken told me rubber is "predictable". I thought so also until yesterday, since when have you ran anything for 3 minutes while being pushed without tapping Ken?

On another note, I understand not wanting to turn the A/C on due to costs, but it did get miserable in there yesterday. But I heard the reason it wasn't turned on was to make one or two people happy and not complain about the possibility of traction changing. Don't let it happen again.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Had a great couple days. Wish I had pulled my head out of my butt and threw some better runs down though. Thanks for the great race environment Gate crew. Thanks John for stepping up and keeping the show rolling after Wayne had to take off. I liked following Ken Miller around in 13.5 TC until I parked it. Ken told me rubber is "predictable". I thought so also until yesterday, since when have you ran anything for 3 minutes while being pushed without tapping Ken?
> 
> On another note, I understand not wanting to turn the A/C on due to costs, but it did get miserable in there yesterday. But I heard the reason it wasn't turned on was to make one or two people happy and not complain about the possibility of traction changing. Don't let it happen again.


After the 15 minute F1 run I had water from so many different body parts it was crazy...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for that disgusting visual Wayne.

Wish I could have been there banging doors in VTA.

Results?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Josh and me had a great time. This was his first race away from the home track in 1-12th scale. and only his sixth time ever in the class. He said he wants to come back for the Classic in the fall. 
Thanks to the Gate crew for having this event.


----------

